# Dropped HD service from DirecTv, almost dropped DTV altogether



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

So I called DirecTv to have them cancel my $10/mo HD access fee. Now that they've moved the HD channels to MPEG4, I don't get any on my HR10-250. It's fine really, since I've only been watching HD on the OTA networks. But since there are no satellite HD channels available to me, I called to cancel the fee.

The CSR told me I couldn't, per DirecTv policy. All HD capable receivers need to pay the HD access fee. I said that was unbelievable, and asked to be escalated up to a supervisor.

The supervisor told me the same thing. I was pretty furious at this point, and already planning in my head to check out TiVo equipment for other carriers. I told him that it made no sense. My receiver is no longer able to receive HD from DirecTv, so I shouldn't have to pay the fee. He said that's the policy. I said OK, just so we're clear, you're choosing to not give up this $10/mo from me when the result will be that I find another service. That's my next move, it's one or the other. Take $10 less, or nothing.

So he goes to check again on what he might be able to do. This time he says...since I own my equipment, and I'm not leasing, he can remove the charge. The policy is that if you lease HD capable equipment, you have to pay the fee. Well, ok, that makes more sense at least. Took quite a lot to get to that point though.

So a lesson to anyone who may want to do the same. Let them know it's on equipment you own.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Crazy. There's no reason to pay the $10 HD Access Fee if you only have older MPEG2 HD Receivers or DVRs. Their CSRs should know that.


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

I had the exact same deal. The 1st CSR put my on indefinite hold when I got frustrated with her ignorance and asked for a supervisor. So, I hung up and tried via email. That took two CSR's and a threat to cancel D* all together, which I most definitely would have done.

The 1st CSR had no idea what I was talking about when I said that all my HD channel were terminated on 3/31.

I realize 1st level CSR's are 1st level for a reason, but you would think a brief alert to the staff explaining a major change like this would be in order. Bahhh, who am I kidding. 

Brian


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

a) MPEG-2 only customers weren't supposed to be charged the HD Access fee, but in typical fashion, they screwed that up years ago.
b) Don't even bother with whatever answers the phone. The standard customer support people do not know what's going on and will almost always be unable to help. DTV has ~16mil subscribers; the mpeg-2 cutoff affects maybe 100k.

The HR10 is not "HD Equipment". They are no longer broadcasting any HD it can process.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cramer said:


> The HR10 is not "HD Equipment". They are no longer broadcasting any HD it can process.


That was my whole point to the supervisor. But the factor in my favor was that I owned my equipment outright. Of course, what are the chances that anyone is leasing HD equipment that isn't MPEG4 capable at this point...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

hefe said:


> So I called DirecTv to have them cancel my $10/mo HD access fee. Now that they've moved the HD channels to MPEG4, I don't get any on my HR10-250. It's fine really, since I've only been watching HD on the OTA networks. But since there are no satellite HD channels available to me, I called to cancel the fee.
> 
> The CSR told me I couldn't, per DirecTv policy. All HD capable receivers need to pay the HD access fee. I said that was unbelievable, and asked to be escalated up to a supervisor.
> 
> ...


What took you so long? This is why I dropped DirecTV years ago.

You had no problem with those DirecTV B*s RAISING the HD access fee and other rates while you got fewer and fewer HD channels?

You were supposed to settle for the crappy Rupert box while singing its praises as, "it usually records and don't hardly crash no more" and then hang by your fingernails while you wait an eternity for the new TiVo receiver.

Now you're going to find that just by calling you agreed to a two year commitment and they'll charge you a $200 ETF on your last bill.

The only thing that matters if you own the equipment is may successfully be able to keep them from making you pay for not sending it back. I had to argue for them to remove the lease fee from my bill on my owned receiver, so that when I called in a year to cancel they could tell me I had a two year commit merely for activating it. Like with you, "That's our policy." My policy was to tell them to shove it anyway and make it my mission in life to get them one cancellation for each $1 they stole from me.

I've had a lot of joy hauling dishes out the metal recycler.

DirecTV is institutionally crooked. If Bernie Madoff owned a video provider, DirecTV would be his pride.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

netringer said:


> What took you so long? This is why I dropped DirecTV years ago.


I used to have cable. I hated them far more.


netringer said:


> You had no problem with those DirecTV B*s RAISING the HD access fee and other rates while you got fewer and fewer HD channels?


I've always paid $10 for HD access (since late 2004). It's never gone up.


netringer said:


> Now you're going to find that just by calling you agreed to a two year commitment and they'll charge you a $200 ETF on your last bill.


No, I did not.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

cramer said:


> DTV has ~16mil subscribers;


18 Million.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

netringer said:


> You had no problem with those DirecTV B*s RAISING the HD access fee and other rates while you got fewer and fewer HD channels?


What do you mean by fewer? DirecTV has more HD channels than anybody else. If you are stubborn enough to keep insisting on use of obsolete DVR or waiting forever for the new DirecTiVo it is your problem. 18 million DirecTV subscribers have access to all the HD TV they ever wanted and love it.
You went to cable - more power to you. Enjoy your tuning adaptor and CCI bits or whatever people are complaining about in S3 forums.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

hefe said:


> I used to have cable. I hated them far more.
> 
> I've always paid $10 for HD access (since late 2004). It's never gone up.
> 
> No, I did not.


HD access used to be 10.99 but DTV dropped it to 9.99 a few years back and added a penny to make it 10.00 I believe in early 2009.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

hefe said:


> Of course, what are the chances that anyone is leasing HD equipment that isn't MPEG4 capable at this point...


In my household, those chances are 100%. One of my four HR10-250s is considered leased by DirecTV.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

whitepelican said:


> In my household, those chances are 100%. One of my four HR10-250s is considered leased by DirecTV.


I think a sample of one isn't statistically significant. 

How did you lease one? I bought mine pretty early, and DirecTv had nothing to do with them. Did they actually offer them for lease at some point? And if you are, why would they support it anymore? Don't they want it back so they can give you an MPEG4 unit?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

hefe said:


> I think a sample of one isn't statistically significant.
> 
> How did you lease one? I bought mine pretty early, and DirecTv had nothing to do with them. Did they actually offer them for lease at some point? And if you are, why would they support it anymore? Don't they want it back so they can give you an MPEG4 unit?


There was a short period of time between when DirecTV started leasing receivers and when they stopped giving out HR10s. If you got an HR10 at that time it would be a leased receiver.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

hefe said:


> I think a sample of one isn't statistically significant.
> 
> How did you lease one? I bought mine pretty early, and DirecTv had nothing to do with them. Did they actually offer them for lease at some point? And if you are, why would they support it anymore? Don't they want it back so they can give you an MPEG4 unit?


My DirecTV service is currently suspended. Most likely I'll cancel outright in a couple months. The HR10-250 that I have which is leased was a freebie upgrade/promotion type deal they had to keep people subscribed to NFL Sunday Ticket at one time. I think there was probably only a couple of months overlap between the time they started their leasing business model and the time they stopped distributing HR10-250s at all.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

bigpuma said:


> There was a short period of time between when DirecTV started leasing receivers and when they stopped giving out HR10s. If you got an HR10 at that time it would be a leased receiver.


Yep. Heck, my last DirecTivo SD unit (Hughes HDDVR2) was leased.

The leasing model began I believe middle of 2005 if I remember correctly.
HR10's stopped production around that time but were still sold until mid 2006 and the HR20 was introduced in August/Sept 2006.

Leasing is an overall thing DirecTV went to and doesn't have anything to do with what model receiver you have. If you activated after the date they started leasing then most likely (99% chance) it's leased. Even if it was a DirecTivo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Leasing began in March 2006. I think.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have both leased and owned HR10-250's, which all 4 are now are getting swapped free for HR20's (need OTA) thanks to my friends at DirecTV. And these HR20's will all be leased.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

codespy said:


> I have both leased and owned HR10-250's, which all 4 are now are getting swapped free for HR20's (need OTA) thanks to my friends at DirecTV. And these HR20's will all be leased.


And I assume you're on the hook for a 2-year commitment? That's going to be the sticking point for me.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

hefe said:


> I think a sample of one isn't statistically significant.
> 
> How did you lease one? I bought mine pretty early, and DirecTv had nothing to do with them. Did they actually offer them for lease at some point? And if you are, why would they support it anymore? Don't they want it back so they can give you an MPEG4 unit?


 _"In my household"_ qualifies the answer. In his household, ALL homeowners are homeowners who have leased non-MPEG4 equipment, so the sample is 100%. If 100% isn't statistically significant, then what is? Question asked, question answered.

I believe DTV started the leasing model either when the HR10 dropped to $499, or when it dropped to $299 with a $100 rebate. I bought one at $849 in 2005 and later I added one on each of those plans, and I have two left, one leased, one not leased (the original one). So IIRC, that would indicate leasing began at the drop to $499, which was in May or so of 2006. That makes sense, as they wanted to have more control over the equipment, seeing as how they were not that far away from having to begin a replacement campaign (HR2x for HR10).

And yes, they do want both back and want to give me free HR2x's, which I also have 2 of already. But what they want and what they are going to get are two different things. I would like the HR10's to last until the HD DVR platform matches Tivo in EVERY way, and I would like to hang on to mine that long, which technically could be forever, since I doubt it will ever fully match the HR10 (pretty close already, though). But I am realistic that neither of those will come to pass.

And I see the danger, which is at some point their deal may be off the table. I just don't have a clue when, or when my HR10's will die. So it's a crap shoot whether I will replace them with something that lives up, and whether I will get that replacement for free. But I'll stick with the HR10s, as it is nice to have a combo of both platforms.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> _"In my household"_ qualifies the answer. In his household, ALL homeowners are homeowners who have leased non-MPEG4 equipment, so the sample is 100%. If 100% isn't statistically significant, then what is? Question asked, question answered.


Oh please. You understood what I was asking.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

hefe said:


> So I called DirecTv to have them cancel my $10/mo HD access fee. Now that they've moved the HD channels to MPEG4, I don't get any on my HR10-250. It's fine really, since I've only been watching HD on the OTA networks. But since there are no satellite HD channels available to me, I called to cancel the fee.
> 
> The CSR told me I couldn't, per DirecTv policy. All HD capable receivers need to pay the HD access fee. I said that was unbelievable, and asked to be escalated up to a supervisor.
> 
> ...


This is typical DTV behavior. They do this all the time. Tell people lies. Doesn't matter what it is, your money is what they want. Nothing else matters.:down:


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Hefe........

There is another possibility. If you still want HD and TiVo, get the new TiVo box that was just made for DTV.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Scott D said:


> Hefe........
> 
> There is another possibility. If you still want HD and TiVo, get the new TiVo box that was just made for DTV.


You could ride to the store on your unicorn to pick one up.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Scott D said:


> Hefe........
> 
> There is another possibility. If you still want HD and TiVo, get the new TiVo box that was just made for DTV.


I asked them about it when I had the supervisor on the phone. He had no information on when that might be released. My plan at this point is to wait it out for word one way or the other on the DirecTv TiVo unit. If they announce something, and I'm happy with the features, I'll do that. Otherwise, I'll look at what's out there in the cable world. Although the idea of getting my service from Comcast makes me shudder a little.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Latest word on the new HD DirecTV/Tivo DVR is still "late 2010".


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

whitepelican said:


> You could ride to the store on your unicorn to pick one up.


Like I really appreciate that remark. Grow up.

Thanks, Litzdog. I knew TiVo was making one but didn't realize it wasn't out yet. I don't keep up with DTV anymore since they treated me so unfairly.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> And I assume you're on the hook for a 2-year commitment? That's going to be the sticking point for me.


Yea commitment, but my other choices are only Dish or Time Warner. No Fios, u-verse, etc available at my location. Plus we go RVing at times and camp w/two receivers. Had DirecTV since 1998 what's another 2 years? They treat me well and I am happy with them.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

codespy said:


> Yea commitment, but my other choices are only Dish or Time Warner. No Fios, u-verse, etc available at my location. Plus we go RVing at times and camp w/two receivers. Had DirecTV since 1998 what's another 2 years? They treat me well and I am happy with them.


I find it funny when people are talking about 2 years commitment as if it was jail time. Cell phone companies do it all the time. Even TiVo has one year commitment and you have to pay for the hardware! What is wrong with getting free DVR in exchange for a commitment to the service that you alredy using? Worse case if you want to break it will cost you some money. It is not like you go to jail or lose your house if you want to break your commitment.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

samo said:


> I find it funny when people are talking about 2 years commitment as if it was jail time. Cell phone companies do it all the time. Even TiVo has one year commitment and you have to pay for the hardware! What is wrong with getting free DVR in exchange for a commitment to the service that you alredy using? Worse case if you want to break it will cost you some money. It is not like you go to jail or lose your house if you want to break your commitment.


With TiVo you have options. You can try it for 30 days and cancel with no obligation. You can also purchase equipment (something some of us still prefer) with lifetime service. If at any time you decide to switch to something else you can sell your TiVo with lifetime on eBay and still end up ahead of the cost of an early termination with DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

nrc said:


> With TiVo you have options. You can try it for 30 days and cancel with no obligation. You can also purchase equipment (something some of us still prefer) with lifetime service. If at any time you decide to switch to something else you can sell your TiVo with lifetime on eBay and still end up ahead of the cost of an early termination with DirecTV.


You can also purchase DirecTV Receivers and DVRs with no lease commitment. You'll just pay a few hundred dollars more up front. And you still pay the same monthly fees. They just call it a "mirroring fee" instead of "lease fee". Plus you're on the hook for any repairs/replacements after the 90-day warranty. With leased equipment it only costs $20 for a replacement. Free if you have their Equipment Protection Plan.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Yea, just do the math. Unless you cancel just a month or two into your 2 yr commitment you'll still come out ahead by leasing and paying the termination fee vs. buying it outright. I personally think it's silly to worry about such things. Especially when you'll still come out ahead by leasing most of the time.

If you're one that switches services every year to chase the next big sign up deal, well, that's the reason why most of these companies do commitments now. Heck, my local cable company even does 2 yr commitments now.

However, that is just my opinion.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I was locked in to my home mortgage for 30 years.....good thing I only have 24 to go. I wish it was only 2 years.


----------



## johns70 (Mar 31, 2010)

netringer said:


> You were supposed to settle for the crappy Rupert box while singing its praises as, "it usually records and don't hardly crash no more" and then hang by your fingernails while you wait an eternity for the new TiVo receiver.


My crappy HR20 Rupert box has never given me any trouble.

I got rid of my TiVo equipment about 4 years ago and I've been just fine without it.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

I do *not *want the crappy Rupert box. Thank you very much.


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

fasTLane said:


> I do *not *want the crappy Rupert box. Thank you very much.


So get the best DVR on a market HR24 instead.


----------



## dmprantz (Oct 25, 2000)

As mentioned, the "lease" of DTV equipment is not a big deal these days, The penalty for breaking the leas is pro-rated over 24 months, so if you're unhappy, you just pay the pro-rated amount and go on your way. It sucks that you can't give equipment to your friends when you upgrade, but it's not the end of the world. What really sucks is when you have to pay a big up front fee and you still don't get to keep your equipment, like what happened with my first HR20, but I _really_ wanted HD back then.

dmp


----------



## dmprantz (Oct 25, 2000)

samo said:


> So get the best DVR on a market HR24 instead.


Wow...this is the box I've been waiting for, and may keep me on DTV when I move. Now I just need to figure out what kind of cabling I'll need to run through my new house to use it!

dmp


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Scott D said:


> Like I really appreciate that remark. Grow up.


It was meant in jest as a harmless comment. But one thing I've read on another board still proves true. Anyone who ever tells another poster on the internet to "grow up" comes off sounding very childish. So you might want to remember that in the future. Otherwise, no harm was intended by my comment, I just wanted to point out that the new DirecTV/Tivo box was still a mythical creature at this point.


----------



## jtw124 (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but my situation and questions are very relevant to this discussion. I have one leased box (HR20-series) and two owned hacked boxes (HR10-250 and HDVR2). Almost everything I watch has been previously recorded, in SD format. Since I don't watch Hi-Def very often, I have been considering sending the HR10 back to D*, and getting another SD box to replace it. (Would save $10 HD package and $5 lease fee per month, I think.)

D* told me over the phone the other day that my owned equipment is so old that they'd be more than happy to replace it, at no charge. (Of course, they forgot to mention the $5 per unit lease fee, which I know I'll pay.) They said I would not need to send any of my existing boxes in to get the new ones.

Three questions:
1. If I upgrade, will I only be paying $5 for each unit (lease fee) or will it be a $5 lease fee plus a $5 "additional receiver" fee?
2. I like multi-room viewing capability, which I believe is currently $3 for the HR-series. Not bad, but what are the chances this fee skyrockets after the beta trial phase?
3. If I upgrade and don't send the existing boxes back, am I to understand I or friends can no longer use them? How does that work, their serial numbers get added to some list at D* and can't be activated again?

Thanks.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

jtw124 said:


> 1. If I upgrade, will I only be paying $5 for each unit (lease fee) or will it be a $5 lease fee plus a $5 "additional receiver" fee?


It's just $5 either way. It's either called a "lease fee" or an "additional receiver fee".



jtw124 said:


> 2. I like multi-room viewing capability, which I believe is currently $3 for the HR-series. Not bad, but what are the chances this fee skyrockets after the beta trial phase?


I would think that fee will most likely make a steady increase every year, just like the rest of the DirecTV fees. Just as a note, you need to have HD receivers to do the MRV'ing.



jtw124 said:


> 3. If I upgrade and don't send the existing boxes back, am I to understand I or friends can no longer use them? How does that work, their serial numbers get added to some list at D* and can't be activated again?


DirecTV most likely won't even want them back. And if they don't want them back you (or someone else) should still be able to activate them again.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

jtw124 said:


> 1. If I upgrade, will I only be paying $5 for each unit (lease fee) or will it be a $5 lease fee plus a $5 "additional receiver" fee?


As whitepelican noted there is just a $5 monthly fee, doesn't matter if a receiver is owned or leased. There are no extra fees just because a receiver is leased.

What you see on your bill:
Owned - Additional receiver fee
Leased - Lease fee

Same $5 fee. And your first receiver still has no monthly fee even if leased.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

MRV isn't $3 yet except in the 4 "Pilot" markets. For the rest of us it's still free. When it comes out of "Beta" it will skyrocket up to $3.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

joed32 said:


> MRV isn't $3 yet except in the 4 "Pilot" markets. For the rest of us it's still free. When it comes out of "Beta" it will skyrocket up to $3.


MRV isnt actually that bad on the DTV receiver. Not sure if they will get away with the $3 fee though. Its much better the the FIOS implementation. Have both now. Trying to decide on which to keep. DTV just gave me 1 year free HD (no $10/month fee). FIOS DVR's are about $15/$20 (MultiRoom)Bought an actual TIVO for FIOS. Real happy except for the missing On Demand that FIOS offers. The Tivo Netfix/Blockbuster/Amazon deal is a joke.
Saving shows to a pc is what I wanted it for. Does anyone know if the new DTV Tivo will have that option ?


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Not.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

codespy said:


> Not.


Their still making it a DRM issue ???


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

SRAINESS said:


> Their still making it a DRM issue ???


There is no news on if the New HD Tivo will have MRV like the HR2Xs. I'm not sure how codespy can say one way or the other as DirecTV or Tivo so far has said nothing.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought Codespy was replying about DTV offering Tivo Desktop. DTV in the past, and now, has always had an issue about saving shows to a PC.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Your experience reminds me of why I am so happy to be done with DirecTV -- dealing with their CSR's is always such a hassle. Glad you finally were able to talk some sense into one of their drones.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

SRAINESS said:


> Their still making it a DRM issue ???


Sorta. The issue is that the program providers which sell their content to DirecTV (MPAA, Hollywood, whatever you want to call them) and they don't like or want their digital quality programs copied to a PC. Thus they put pressure on the multichannel content providers like DirecTV, Dish Network, etc. to make sure it doesn't happen. Since DirecTV doesn't want Hollywood to pull their PPV's off their service or jack the prices up like crazy or just plain make negotiations more painful then they already are they don't allow copying to PC. Much better to block that (and the so very few that would even want to do it) vs. (pun intended) having to pull a channel from all customers.

Tivo, not being a content provider doesn't have to deal with this pressure. Plus they are a very small player in the industry.

Tivo doesn't need to negotiate with Hollywood, DirecTV does. Thus DirecTV blocks attempts to copy programs to a PC while Tivo doesn't care.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

whitepelican said:


> It was meant in jest as a harmless comment. But one thing I've read on another board still proves true. Anyone who ever tells another poster on the internet to "grow up" comes off sounding very childish. So you might want to remember that in the future. Otherwise, no harm was intended by my comment, I just wanted to point out that the new DirecTV/Tivo box was still a mythical creature at this point.


Nowadays I can't tell if people are criticizing me for everything I say as if I'm not allowed my personal opinion.

As for you, apology accepted. Sounds like I did jump the gun.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

jtw124 said:


> Don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but my situation and questions are very relevant to this discussion. I have one leased box (HR20-series) and two owned hacked boxes (HR10-250 and HDVR2). Almost everything I watch has been previously recorded, in SD format. Since I don't watch Hi-Def very often, I have been considering sending the HR10 back to D*, and getting another SD box to replace it. (Would save $10 HD package and $5 lease fee per month, I think.)
> 
> D* told me over the phone the other day that my owned equipment is so old that they'd be more than happy to replace it, at no charge. (Of course, they forgot to mention the $5 per unit lease fee, which I know I'll pay.) They said I would not need to send any of my existing boxes in to get the new ones.
> 
> ...


Find out about if you will be held for a 2 year commitment. They also forget to tell you that too. Since, if I understand you correctly, are updating your equipment to receive channels you're paying for, not upgrading to channels you don't receive. If this is the case, the 2 year commitment is void based on that DirecTV changed your programming package, not you. So therefore, they owe you a receiver at no charge except for monthly lease rentals of $5.00 or whatever it is and no contract.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

In my living room I still have my HR10-250 as a second receiver to my HR20. I mainly keep it around for several HD movies I have on there. I haven't watched anything on it lately but I'm assuming that the few HD channels that I could pick up on it are now gone? Will I still be able to watch HD programs that come in over the air (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox)? If I were to remove this DVR the only money I'd save would be the monthly receiver fee ($5.99, I believe) since I'd still pay the $10/month for HD for the HR20, correct?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> In my living room I still have my HR10-250 as a second receiver to my HR20. I mainly keep it around for several HD movies I have on there. I haven't watched anything on it lately but I'm assuming that the few HD channels that I could pick up on it are now gone? Will I still be able to watch HD programs that come in over the air (ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox)? If I were to remove this DVR the only money I'd save would be the monthly receiver fee ($5.99, I believe) since I'd still pay the $10/month for HD for the HR20, correct?


Yes, you can use it for HD programs received OTA. The mirror fee is $5 not $5.99 and yes that would be the only cost to keep it active.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Scott D said:


> Nowadays I can't tell if people are criticizing me for everything I say as if I'm not allowed my personal opinion.
> 
> As for you, apology accepted. Sounds like I did jump the gun.


Oh, grow up!  (sorry)


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

SRAINESS said:


> .....DTV in the past, and now, has always had an issue about saving shows to a PC.


Exactly what I meant. Streaming is fine though.


----------



## SRAINESS (Jan 14, 2008)

codespy said:


> Exactly what I meant. Streaming is fine though.


Unfortunately that doesnt help me on the train, etc....


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

SRAINESS said:


> Unfortunately that doesnt help me on the train, etc....


Can't help you there.

I have a deactivated 320gig HDVR2 in our Tahoe loaded with recordings with a Sam's Club 500w inverter with dual 9" widescreen LCD's for the kids when on the road. Doesn't skip over bumps, 100% reliable for over 3 years now.....much better option than multiple DVD's getting scratched up in the truck. I take the unit out and update programming once or twice a year (hence one mpeg2 SD non IRD unit active on account).

AKA for us......DirecTV to go.


----------



## bobbob20 (Feb 11, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> Yea, just do the math. Unless you cancel just a month or two into your 2 yr commitment you'll still come out ahead by leasing and paying the termination fee vs. buying it outright. I personally think it's silly to worry about such things. Especially when you'll still come out ahead by leasing most of the time.
> 
> If you're one that switches services every year to chase the next big sign up deal, well, that's the reason why most of these companies do commitments now. Heck, my local cable company even does 2 yr commitments now.
> 
> However, that is just my opinion.


How about if I purchased the receiver out-right and did not have a "leasing" fee? Would I be ahead after the 2 year contract than someone that did "lease" it? How about after 8 years? How much would I have paid towards the receiver for the "lease"? I use a series 1 Sony SAT-T60 (about an 8 year old DVR?) that records DirecTV SD. It works perfectly fine and records all my shows just the way I want. If I had been "leasing" it for 8 years or so, how much do you think I'd have into it for the "upfront" fee plus the yearly "lease" fee?

Is the _trick_ with "leasing" supposed to be _upgrading_? Should one "upgrade" when you "lease" a receiver? Has anyone done the math for "leasing" vs "non-leasing" for "upgrading" vs "not upgrading"?

If one "leases" a receiver, and they make an new model, do you get charged extra if you want to "upgrade" to their latest model?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

bobbob20 said:


> How about if I purchased the receiver out-right and did not have a "leasing" fee? Would I be ahead after the 2 year contract than someone that did "lease" it?


No. You pay $5 lease fee for leased receiver and $0 mirroring fee. With purchased receiver you pay $0 lease fee and $5 mirror fee.


> How about after 8 years? How much would I have paid towards the receiver for the "lease"? I use a series 1 Sony SAT-T60 (about an 8 year old DVR?) that records DirecTV SD. It works perfectly fine and records all my shows just the way I want. If I had been "leasing" it for 8 years or so, how much do you think I'd have into it for the "upfront" fee plus the yearly "lease" fee?


$0 difference. If you own multiple receivers you pay $5 mirror fee for each additional receiver. If you lease you pay $5 lease fee for each additional receiver. First receiver is free in either case.


> Is the _trick_ with "leasing" supposed to be _upgrading_? Should one "upgrade" when you "lease" a receiver? Has anyone done the math for "leasing" vs "non-leasing" for "upgrading" vs "not upgrading"?
> 
> If one "leases" a receiver, and they make an new model, do you get charged extra if you want to "upgrade" to their latest model?


Depends. Many long time users myself included got one or more HR2X for free. Ask DirecTV and you may get it for free. If you don't, the max it will cost is $200. Costco sells leased HR2X for $170, but if you need new antenna or switch to recieve HD, then it is cheaper to go with DirecTV.
I honestly don't care about long term "upgrading" options. For now HR2X are top of the line. HR24 suppose to be available already in my market, but I'm not in a rush to get it because I don't have SWM dish and switch and I don't want to mess with changes needed to utilize new features. Everything works just perfect - if it aint broken ....


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

bobbob20 said:


> How about if I purchased the receiver out-right and did not have a "leasing" fee? Would I be ahead after the 2 year contract than someone that did "lease" it? How about after 8 years? How much would I have paid towards the receiver for the "lease"? I use a series 1 Sony SAT-T60 (about an 8 year old DVR?) that records DirecTV SD. It works perfectly fine and records all my shows just the way I want. If I had been "leasing" it for 8 years or so, how much do you think I'd have into it for the "upfront" fee plus the yearly "lease" fee?
> 
> Is the _trick_ with "leasing" supposed to be _upgrading_? Should one "upgrade" when you "lease" a receiver? Has anyone done the math for "leasing" vs "non-leasing" for "upgrading" vs "not upgrading"?
> 
> If one "leases" a receiver, and they make an new model, do you get charged extra if you want to "upgrade" to their latest model?


I think you may have been the one that asked in another thread I answered and samo pretty much covered it.

I'm not sure why there is confusion but the bottom line is this:
Your first receiver is free, no monthly fee. Doesn't matter leased or owned.
After that it's $5 a month. Period. Leased or owned you pay the same $5 fee which will appear as either "Lease fee" for leased or "Additional Receiver Fee" for owned.

Again, same $5 a month fee no matter what.

Up front cost for leasing is anywhere from $0 to at most $199 if for some reason you can't get a deal (very unlikely). To buy an HR2x will cost you $499 directly from DirecTV although you might find one on eBay for a bit less, but you better check with DirecTV first before buying it as it may actually be a leased receiver that the seller cannot sell.

So let's say the only receiver you have now is that SD only T-60 and you want to replace it with an HD HR2x receiver. You call them up and you'll get the upgrade itself for free including new dish, switch, etc. as needed. You may end up paying a bit for the HR2x up front but being how long you've been with them I'm sure you can talk them into $99 at most and then offset it with credits.

And your monthly is still the same...Zero, notta, nothing...if it remains your only receiver. If you keep your T-60 active then you'll pay $5 a month for the new receiver (again, leased or owned you'll be paying $5).

And if it breaks they'll replace it for free. Your owned receiver breaks and you're on your own to replace it (unless you have the protection plan of course).

Hope that helps.


----------



## bobbob20 (Feb 11, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> I think you may have been the one that asked in another thread I answered and samo pretty much covered it.
> 
> I'm not sure why there is confusion but the bottom line is this:
> Your first receiver is free, no monthly fee. Doesn't matter leased or owned.
> ...


Okay, well that clears things up a bit. At the moment I do only have 1 receiver, and when I upgrade to HD I plan to still have just 1 receiver and would probably want to get an HR24 (if it's stable and doesn't lockup or reboot).

So I guess the upgrade would be free, but maybe pay a bit upfront for the leased HR24. Then they'd set me up with a new dish, cabling, and the receiver? Then I guess I'd be "taxed" for the HD luxury and recording luxury. I'm paying for an older plan that's comparable to one of their new ones, but saving a couple dollars. I guess I'd probably have to switch to one of their new plans too. So I'd probably be looking at roughly a 20$ monthly increase. DirecTV's HD ain't cheap.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I am on the same plan I've been on for five years. Adding two HR2x receivers did not change that.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

It can be hard to keep "grandfathered" old plans when you make changes but all you need to do is keep on top of it when you activate. Make sure the CSR knows you have an old plan and you want to keep it (assuming you don't want to change). For HD you just need to pay the $10 HD access fee on top of whatever package you're on. FYI that Dish and most cable companies charge the same or more for their HD fee so you're going to pay one way or another for it.


----------



## bobbob20 (Feb 11, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> It can be hard to keep "grandfathered" old plans when you make changes but all you need to do is keep on top of it when you activate. Make sure the CSR knows you have an old plan and you want to keep it (assuming you don't want to change). For HD you just need to pay the $10 HD access fee on top of whatever package you're on. FYI that Dish and most cable companies charge the same or more for their HD fee so you're going to pay one way or another for it.


Cool. It'd be a bit more than only $10 for me, since for some reason a long time ago they removed the dvr fee (which is ridiculous anyway). Not sure if it's like that for everyone or not, or if it depends if you have your own box. But my series 1 dvr has really old firmware and it doesn't care if I'm receiving the record flag or not. shh...


----------

